# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  αλλέ ρετούρ τριπλό- ο ένας dimmer της legrand ηλεκτρονικό

## marsalts

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει πως να συνδέσω ένα dimmer της legrand ηλεκτρονικό το οποίο έχει θέσεις (1-2-Β)(είναι on-off και αυξάνει-μειώνει με + και -)  με ένα μεσαίο και ένα ακριανό αλλέ ρετούρ;

----------


## hlias

Θα δεις με δοκιμαστικό από τα τρια καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο κυτίο το ένα είναι φάση , αυτο θα μπεί στο β τα άλλα δύο είναι εναλάξ επιστροφές, εννοείται με προσοχή στα 220V αν δεν είσαι τεχνικός.

----------


## sv6hmn

το ντιμερ θα μπει στην θεση του ακραιου ετσι;στο β θα μπει η φαση η μπορι να ειναι και η επιστροφη της της λαμπας.στον αλερετουρ κυκλωμα στον εναν ακραιο μπενει η φαση συνηθως στην μεσεα επαφη(εαν δεν εχει καποιο γραμμα) και στην αλλη μεσεα παει η επιστροφη της λαμπας

----------


## greg400rr

Το dimmer που έχεις είναι αλε ρετουρ?
Βάλε μια φωτό τις επαφές που έχει ή τον τύπο του dimmer να σου πω ακριβώς τι θα κάνεις...

----------


## greg400rr

> Θα δεις με δοκιμαστικό από τα τρια καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο κυτίο το ένα είναι φάση , αυτο θα μπεί στο β τα άλλα δύο είναι εναλάξ επιστροφές, εννοείται με προσοχή στα 220V αν δεν είσαι τεχνικός.




Δεν ισχύει αυτό!!!
Αν τσεκάρει απο την μεριά που φευγει για την λάμπα τότε έχει δυο φάσεις αναλογα με την θέση του άλλου διακόπτη και μια επιστροφή που πάει στο φωτιστικό!!!

----------


## greg400rr

Διάβασε αυτο:

http://www.legrand.com.gr/gr/gr/libl...TES/775653.pdf

----------


## hlias

Εννοείται πως αν ο φίλος είναι τεχνικός μπορεί να αλλάξει θέση στον διακόπτη...Επίσης απο το χρωματισμό των καλωδίων στο κυτίο,λογικα τα δυο είναι όμοιου χρώματος ενώ το τρίτο - φάση δηλαδή- θα ναι κάτι άλλο

----------


## marsalts

Ευχαριστώ!. Πήρα δύο "Push Button" και λύθηκε το θέμα.(με βοήθησε το σχεδιάγραμμα).

----------

